# Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender



## Christian91 (10. Januar 2019)

*Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Hallo,

da ich Windows jetzt neu aufsetzen möchte, habe ich mich auch mal mit den Thema Sicherheit und Internet Sicherheit beschäftigt.

Ich habe gelesen das Antiviren Softwares mehr Sicherheitslücken bringen als das Sie helfen und das ein Browser ohne Antiviren Software z.B. sicherer läuft.

ansonsten habe ich halt gelesen das so was wie Whitelisting sinnvoll ist, da wäre meine Frage wie setze ich das am besten mit Windows 10 Home ein.

Die Software immer aktuell halten wäre wichtig.

und jetzt habe ich sonst immer die G-Data INternet security genutzt da da auch ein Antiviren Programm dabei wäre würde ich es erstmal weglassen.

Doch dann wäre da meine Frage ist sowas wie eine Firewall oder etwas in dem Sinne iwi Sinnvoll und welche sind empfehlenswert.

Beim Browser hätte ich mich jetzt auf Opera festgelegt oder habt ihr da noch andere Empfehlungen.

Würde auch gern ein Mailprogramm benutzen und mir vlt. auch irgendwo eine neue E-Mail Addresse anlegen wo ist das vlt. empfehlenswert ?

Und welches Mailprogramm wäre empfehlenswert oder was gibt es das ich nicht Probleme mit schädlichen E-Mails bekomme?

EDIT:

und der Windows Defender ist ja von Windows auch noch installiert und soll iwi angeblich weniger Probleme maachen als andere Programme wäre das auch Ausreichend für einen grundlegenden Virenschutz ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Es gibt ein paar einfache Regeln.

1.) Benutze dein Gehirn. Klicke auf nichts was du nicht verstehst, öffne keine Anhänge von unbekannten Personen, installiere nichts von zweifelhafter Herkunft und so weiter.
2.) Beachte Regel Nummer 1.

3.) Halte deine Software immer auf dem neuesten Stand (Windows, Browser, Programme, Antivirus,...)
4.) Verwende starke Passwörte und nutze jedes Passwort nur ein mal (nicht mehrmals auf verschiedenen Plattformen). Passwörter sind dabei umso besser, je LÄNGER sie sind, nicht je komplizierter. "gffffffffffffffffffg" oder "diesisteinziemlichsicheresPasswort!" ist als Passwort wesentlich schwerer zu knacken als "!gH.zTs§tK" - aber viel einfacher zu merken.
5.) Du kannst mit einfachen Skriptblockern wie "noScript" deine Regel Nummer 1 einfacher umsetzbar machen.
6.) Mache Backups. Immer. Auf physikalisch vom PC getrenntem Datenträger.

Wenn du diese Regeln befolgst und das immer und durchgängig tust ("SEI NICHT FAUL!") bist du sicherer im Netz unterwegs als 99,99% aller Internetnutzer. Du fällst aus der leichtes-Opfer Kategorie raus (da fällste streng genommen schon raus wenn du nur Regel 1 befolgst). Natürlich schützt das nicht vor allen Gefahren - nichts und niemand kann das 100%tig. Es minimiert aber die Chance extrem dass du Opfer eines erfolgreichen Angriffes wirst und falls doch - du hast ja Regel Nummer 6 befolgt.



Was die Virenprogramme angeht: Man sollte (persönliche Meinung) einen haben. Ob der Defender oder ein beliebiger anderer ist dabei egal. Ja es stimmt dass die Scanner selbst Angriffe ermöglichen können aber das Kaspersky das ich seit zig Jahren nutze hat mich schon öfter mal vor einer Seite gewarnt oder einen verseuchten USB-Stick gefressen bevor irgendwas passieren konnte was ich ggf. so nicht gesehen hätte. Jemand der gut genug ist dich persönlich durch eine Lücke in einem guten Virenscanner anzugreifen ist extrem gefährlich und wird auf Dauer Erfolg haben, egal ob du einen Scanner nutzt oder nicht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 4.) Verwende starke Passwörte und nutze jedes Passwort nur ein mal (nicht mehrmals auf verschiedenen Plattformen). Passwörter sind dabei umso besser, je LÄNGER sie sind, nicht je komplizierter. "gffffffffffffffffffg" oder "diesisteinziemlichsicheresPasswort!" ist als Passwort wesentlich schwerer zu knacken als "!gH.zTs§tK" - aber viel einfacher zu merken.



Wusste ich noch gar nicht. Was ist denn mit dem Passwort Generator von Keepass? Sind die Passwörter des Generators einfach zu knacken? 
Btw "diesisteinziemlichsicheresPasswort!" müsste doch einfacher zu knacken sein, da es ein leicht zu erratendes Passwort ist.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 4.) Verwende starke Passwörte und nutze jedes Passwort nur ein mal (nicht mehrmals auf verschiedenen Plattformen). Passwörter sind dabei umso besser, je LÄNGER sie sind, nicht je komplizierter. "gffffffffffffffffffg" oder "diesisteinziemlichsicheresPasswort!" ist als Passwort wesentlich schwerer zu knacken als "!gH.zTs§tK" - aber viel einfacher zu merken.


Mir wurden gesagt lange *und* gemischte Passwörter. Also Buchstaben und Zahlen gemischt, als auch Groß - und Kleinschreibung.




> Was die Virenprogramme angeht: Man sollte (persönliche Meinung) einen haben. Ob der Defender oder ein beliebiger anderer ist dabei egal. Ja es stimmt dass die Scanner selbst Angriffe ermöglichen können aber das Kaspersky das ich seit zig Jahren nutze hat mich schon öfter mal vor einer Seite gewarnt oder einen verseuchten USB-Stick gefressen bevor irgendwas passieren konnte was ich ggf. so nicht gesehen hätte. Jemand der gut genug ist dich persönlich durch eine Lücke in einem guten Virenscanner anzugreifen ist extrem gefährlich und wird auf Dauer Erfolg haben, egal ob du einen Scanner nutzt oder nicht.


Für gewöhnlich sollten die Standardprogramme reichen. Beim Otto-Normal-Verbraucher wird sich kein Hacker die Mühe machen den Computer zu hacken. Dafür ist dieser nicht interessant genug.
Zum abwehren von ~ 98% aller Viren - und Trojaner reichen solche Programme.


----------



## cerbero (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Witzigerweise machen die Anforderungen mit "mindestens eine Ziffer/Sonderzeichen/Groß&Kleinschreibung" Passwörter weniger sicher - der Angreifer weiß wonach er suchen muss.

Länge siegt einfach bei Passwörtern.. 

Sichere Passwoerter: IT-Experten predigen Paradigmenwechsel


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Hmm, ok. Dann hat sich die Ansicht von Sicherheitsexperten wohl wieder geändert.

Aber wenn man beides kombiniert ist man glaube ich auf der sicheren Seite.
Ich habe z.B. Passwörter welche sich aus mehreren Wörtern zusammensetzen und auch Zahlen verwenden.  Aber ohne viele Sonderzeichen. Die kann ich mir eigentlich gut merken.
Notfalls habe ich sie natürlich auch noch gespeichert.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Einfacher sind doch solche Tools wie Keepass oder kannst du dir jedes deiner Passwörter merken?


----------



## XT1024 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Diese monatlichen Zwangsänderungen führen natürlich dazu, dass gerne [Passwort]1, [Passwort]2, [Passwort]3 o. ä. verwendet werden.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Passwort Generator von  Keepass? Sind die Passwörter des Generators einfach zu knacken?


Wie schon erwähnt: Manchmal kommt es eben doch auf die Länge an.  Die Quelle ist doch ziemlich egal - außer es ist ein Wörterbuch.
r0U3Mwhw ist bestimmt weniger sicher als Tc_gY4amUMElUSMQtGMn und da keepass die ganze Arbeit macht, warum sollte man sie viel kürzer als nötig wählen?

Aber diese immer und immer wieder ausgepackten "Tipps" mit den komischen Sätzen. Macht das wirklich jemand, sich 20 oder 50 abstruse Sätze merken?
heuteKommtDerweihnachtsmann?
mORGENKOMMTDERoSTERHASE?
IchDrückeEinfachStrgAltA!



Headcrash schrieb:


> Also Buchstaben und Zahlen gemischt, als auch Groß - und Kleinschreibung.


Befrag mal Blizzard zu dem Thema.  Ich hatte das auch erst durchs Forum erfahren.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Einfacher sind doch solche Tools wie Keepass oder kannst du dir jedes deiner Passwörter merken?


Nein. Nur die gängigsten welche ich regelmäßig benutze. 
Ich habe alle meine Passwörter in einer Textdatei gespeichert welche versteckt ist.  Die Datei habe ich mehrfach gesichert... auf mehreren Datenträgern.
Aber ich glaube da kommen Hacker im Ernstfall dran.
Und Container mit Masterpasswort da muß man sich das auf jeden Fall aufschreiben. Weil wenn das mal futsch ist... sieht es schlecht aus.
Ich habe eben mal mein PW vom E-Mail Account noch geändert und sicherer gemacht. Weil das ja eigentlich die Zentrale ist falls man irgendwo anders was vergessen hat.


----------



## taks (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Mir wurden gesagt lange *und* gemischte Passwörter. Also Buchstaben und Zahlen gemischt, als auch Groß - und Kleinschreibung.



Lang und gemischt ist schon am besten, aber auch schwerer zu merken.
Z.B. bei "diesisteinziemlichsicheresPasswort!" muss der Algorithmus 34^95 (3.09*10^145) Möglichkeiten durchgehen.
Bei "!gH.zTs§tK" muss der Algorithmus 10^95 (1*10^95) Möglichkeiten durchgehen, also ein gutes Stück weniger.
_edit: Sofern es einfach per Bruteforce drauf los geht.
edit2: ASCII hat ja nur 95, aber das Verhältnis bleibt etwa gleich ^^_


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Und was offenbar viele nicht wissen: man soll nie das selbe PW nochmal woanders verwenden. Eigentlich logisch. Und den Email-Account am besten schützen.

Die meisten User hier im Forum werden das aber wissen.  Ich meine allgemein.
Hatte am Mittwoch "Stern TV" gesehen, da war das auch gerade Thema wegen dem Datenklauskandal.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Es gibt zum Thema Passwort und Verschlüsselung super Comics von XKCD:
xkcd: Password Strength
und
xkcd: Security

...die bringens ziemlich auf den Punkt.


----------



## Gimmick (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Ist es denn noch wirklich so, dass Passwörter von Privatpersonen "geknackt" werden? Wer hat denn schon mal uneingeschränkten Zugriff auf einen verschlüsselten Datensatz und kann da ungestört einen Angriff starten...

Meistens sind es irgendwelche Datenreichtümer, wodurch Zugangsdaten direkt einsehbar werden, da greift dann vorallem die schon genannte Regel: Kein Passwort zweimal verwenden.


----------



## taks (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Meistens sind es irgendwelche Datenreichtümer, wodurch Zugangsdaten direkt einsehbar werden, da greift dann vorallem die schon genannte Regel: Kein Passwort zweimal verwenden.



Normalerweise sollten nur die Hashes der Passwörter abgelegt werden.
Jedoch gilt da wieder das Gleiche. 
Längeres Passwort = längere Dauer bis passender Hash gefunden


----------



## Christian91 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Und wie macht man das mit Privat Person mit dem Merken oder so :

Notizzettel iwo aufbewahren wo man immer weis wo der ist und keiner den sonst so schnell findet ?


----------



## XT1024 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

keepass, fertig

*Ich* durchsuche doch nicht mehrere A4-Seite nach den passenden Daten, tippe dann selbst xPhW4I7OJ_HIEtoOJeup incl. dreifacher Prüfung  und muss den Zettelkram auch noch gelegentlich aktualisieren.
Eher würde ich noch bei halben Müllaccounts beim Universalpasswort bleiben.


----------



## fotoman (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten fÃ¼r Privatanwender*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Meistens sind es irgendwelche Datenreichtümer, wodurch Zugangsdaten direkt einsehbar werden, da greift dann vorallem die schon genannte Regel: Kein Passwort zweimal verwenden.


Ist halt die Frage wie jemand an irgdwelche fremden Datenbanken heran kommt.

Auch, wenn die bekannten Hash-Sammlungen wie
LinkedIn-Hack: 117 Millionen Passwort-Hashes zum Download aufgetaucht |
    heise Security
eher etwas älter sind. Wer weiss, was da heute im Umlauf ist? Wenn das mit Messenger- oder eMail-Konten passiert, hat der Angreifer, der so unbemerkt an die Accounts kommt, auch die Möglchkeit, weiteres mitzulesen.



taks schrieb:


> Lang und gemischt ist schon am besten, aber auch schwerer zu merken.
> Z.B. bei "diesisteinziemlichsicheresPasswort!" muss der Algorithmus 34^95 (3.09*10^145) Möglichkeiten durchgehen.
> Bei "!gH.zTs§tK" muss der Algorithmus 10^95 (1*10^95) Möglichkeiten durchgehen, also ein gutes Stück weniger.
> _edit: Sofern es einfach per Bruteforce drauf los geht._


Und  Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass irgendwer heutzutage mit Bruteforce beginnt?  Einfach ein passendes Wörterbuch und man ist inkl. Variationen aus  Groß-/Kleinschreibung und den üblichen Ersetzungen von "i" und "1", "o"  und "0" oder "s" und "$" um viele Größenordnungen schneller am Ziel.

Das kryptische PW mit nur 10 Zeichen ist halt für BruteForce und eine ansatzweise aktuelle GPU schlicht zu kurz.

Je nach hash-Algorithmus kamen sie schon 2012 auf 15 bis 180 Mrd Hashes pro Sekunde mit ein paar GPUs
25-GPU cluster cracks every standard Windows password in <6 hours | Ars Technica
Da konnte mna auch problemlos ein Wörterbuch mit 500 Mio Einträgen nutzen.

Nur so als Beispielt: Dr LinkedIn Hack war im Juni 2012 (mit 6,5 Mio Hashes) der Artikel stammt von 12/2012 und beschreibt, dass er mit der damaligen Power 90% der hashes knaccken konnte. dafür hatb er mit Sicherheit keine 6 Monate gerechnet. Jetzt rechne man das ganze mit irgendeinem Faktor auf HW aus 2018 hoch, suche sich ein paar der in China auf Grund des Bitcoin-Verfalls weggeworfenen Grafikkarten und .....



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe eben mal mein PW vom E-Mail Account  noch geändert und sicherer gemacht.


Gerade dort würde ich beid er  Wahl des Passwortes auch bedenken, dass man es an mehreren Stellen  eingeben muss (PC, Smartponhe, Tablet). Es sollte also zumidnest per  Bildschirmtastatur des bevorzugten (mobilen) OS eingebbar sein. Und  falls man nicht einzig deutsche Geräte mit deutschen Einstellungen  nutzt, muss man sich auch darüber im Klaren sein. Ein englisches  Keyboard hat keine Umlaute, selbst eine Schweizer Tastatur hat kein ß  und seblst zum blinden Tippen muss mna das tastaur-layout umstellen  können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Ist es denn noch wirklich so, dass Passwörter von Privatpersonen "geknackt" werden?



Ja, aber:

Die einfachste Möglichkeit an ein Passwort zu kommen ist danach zu fragen. Die allermeisten Leute fallen da schlichtweg drauf rein, das ist klassisches Phishing oder wenns etwas aufwendiger ist social engeneering. Es gibt so viele Deppen da draußen die jedem der fragt ihre Passwörter offenlegen dass das die hauptsächliche Zielgruppe ist.

Funktioniert das nicht wird versucht zu knacken - und das knacken ist nicht das, was sich viele vorstellen. Da sitzen keine fiesen Hacker mit anonymous-Maske und 10 TFlop Rechenleistung vor einem Code in grün geschrieben und packen die finstersten Hacks aus. Zu kompliziert, zu aufwendig, zu langsam. Was gemacht wird ist ein Skript ausführen das auf die gängigsten alten Sicherheitslücken prüft. Wer keine Updates seiner Software installiert hat über die letzten Monate und Jahre ist dabei. Dauert 20 Sekunden. Funktioniert das nicht bleibt noch bruteforce als schnell und einfach: Man errät Passwörter indem man die bescheuertsten Passwörter ("12345", "passwort" usw.) probiert, wenn das nicht reicht nochn Dictionary-Attack und Geburtsdaten usw. probieren. Funktioniert auch das nicht gibt der Hacker auf da es viel einfachere Ziele als dich gibt.

Die Realität ist ganz einfach: Hacken kann man dich immer. Aber wenn du nur die grundlegendsten Dinge beachtest (siehe Regeln oben) bist du ein im Vergleich zum restlichen dummen Internet ein so "hartes" Ziel dass es sich einfach nicht lohnt dich anzugreifen. Ist wie mit dem Hauseinbrecher. Natürlich kommste überall rein mit ausreichend Aufwand. Aber wer einbruchhemmende Türen und Fenster hat, diese auch (ab)schließt und nicht auf facebook rumposaunt wann er in Urlaub ist macht es dem Einbrecher so schwer, dass er lieber beim Nachbar weiter probiert. Gibt ja genug Leute die ihre Balkontür gekippt lassen beim Einkaufen ghen.


----------



## taks (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Realität ist ganz einfach: Hacken kann man dich immer. Aber wenn du nur die grundlegendsten Dinge beachtest (siehe Regeln oben) bist du ein im Vergleich zum restlichen dummen Internet ein so "hartes" Ziel dass es sich einfach nicht lohnt dich anzugreifen. Ist wie mit dem Hauseinbrecher. Natürlich kommste überall rein mit ausreichend Aufwand. Aber wer einbruchhemmende Türen und Fenster hat, diese auch (ab)schließt und nicht auf facebook rumposaunt wann er in Urlaub ist macht es dem Einbrecher so schwer, dass er lieber beim Nachbar weiter probiert. Gibt ja genug Leute die ihre Balkontür gekippt lassen beim Einkaufen ghen.



War vor einer Weile an einem interessanten Vortrag einer Firma welche Penetration-Tests etc. durchführt.
In dem Beispiel welches sie gezeigt haben brauchten sie etwa eine Woche um in ein Firmennetz zu kommen.
Ein Beispiel war ein Email mit Foto als Anhang. Der Titel war sowas wie "Chef nackt bei Firmenfeier"
Die klickten anscheinend massenhaft darauf


----------



## Christian91 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Und wie sieht es bei sowas mit kepass mit der Sicherheit aus usw.?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Die Programme selbst sind sicher (genug). Die Sicherheitslücke ist nahezu immer der Anwender. Ob du Keepass nutzt oder nicht ist sicherheitstechnisch egal, solche Programme sind höchstens dem Nutzerkomfort zuträglich.

Wie schon erklärt: Angreifer haben NICHT Keepass oder Veracrypt oder WindowsDefender oder was weiß ich alles zum Ziel. Diese Ziele sind viiiiel zu schwer zu knacken. Der Angriff geht immer direkt gegen die Person - wie Taks schon sagt: Email mit Anhang "Chef nackt" und die Jockel klicken drauf. Selbst eventuelle Warnungen eines Virenscanners werden weggeklickt denn man will ja den Chef sehen. Schon haste den passenden Trojaner eingeschleust und Vollzugriff aufs System.
Derjenige der Regel Nummer 1 oben beachtet hat lächelt müde und löscht die Mail.

Wenn ich das Passwort unseres Betriebsleiters haben wollte warte ich bis zur Mittagspause, latsche in sein Büro da er nie absperrt und lese das Passwort unter seiner Schreibtischablage ab. Da wir so tolle PW-Policys haben mit alle 90 Tage ändern, nicht eines der letzten 5, muss x lang sein und y Zeichengruppen enthalten (der altmodische Mist halt) kann sich niemand seine PWs merken und schreibt sie auf. Unsicherer kann man ein System eigentlich nicht machen - aber unsere IT-ler sind eben auch schon Jahrzehnte im Geschäft und noch auf dem Stand von 1990 wo man solche Passwörter und Regeln noch für wahnsinnig schlau hielt.


----------



## XT1024 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten fÃ¼r Privatanwender*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es bei sowas mit kepass mit der Sicherheit aus usw.?


Bei einem unsicheren Rechner (wenn man Angst um seine keepass-db haben will) ist jede Passworteingabe für unsicher zu halten.
Und wenn das Kind schon im Brunnen sitzt:


> TCATO makes standard keyloggers useless. It uses the Windows clipboard to transfer parts of the auto-typed text into the target application. Keyloggers can see the Ctrl+V presses, but do not log the actual contents pasted from the clipboard.
> 
> Clipboard spies don't work either, because only parts of the sensitive information is transferred on this way.
> 
> Anyway, it's not perfectly secure (and unfortunately cannot be made by theory). None of the currently available keyloggers or clipboard spies can eavesdrop an obfuscated auto-type process, but it is theoretically possible to write a dedicated spy application that specializes on logging obfuscated auto-type.


Two-Channel Auto-Type Obfuscation - KeePass
Abschnitt Open Source




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da wir so tolle PW-Policys haben mit alle  90 Tage ändern, nicht eines der letzten 5, muss x lang sein und y  Zeichengruppen enthalten (der altmodische Mist halt) kann sich niemand  seine PWs merken und schreibt sie auf.


Wer kennt es nicht? 
Die wollen es so also wird gerne Passwort_ verwendet. So ein monatliches i++ ist recht einfach zu merken._


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten fÃ¼r Privatanwender*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Die wollen es so also wird gerne Passwort_ verwendet. So ein monatliches i++ ist recht einfach zu merken._


_

Da sind sie schon so schlau und unterbinden das ("neues PW dem alten zu ähnlich" und so). Dennoch - ich habe 7 Passwörter, die ich nacheinander nutze (denn die letzten 5 darf man ja nicht wiederverwenden...) und die merke ich mir mit nem Muster auf der Taststur - das eben jedes mal eins nach rechts rückt und wenn ich bei 7 angekommen bin wieder auf 1 springt... ich muss mir nur merken wo ich anfangen muss. 

Das hier wäre übrigens social engeneering - wenn ich es nicht bemerken würde würde ich hier recht eindeutige Details über meine Passwörter an meinem Arbeitsplatz verraten. In einem öffentlichen Forum. Sehr clever. Das kann ich nur deswegen tun, weil ein Außenstehender nunmal nicht an die PCs rankommt wo die Passwörter funktionieren (er weiß ja nicht mal wo die sind und was die überhaupt machen - und nach 3 falschen Versuchen darfste eh beim Admin antreten). Das zeigt aber, deswegen erwähne ich das, wie einfach es ist Menschen dazu zu bringen ihre Passwörter zu verraten. _


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten fÃ¼r Privatanwender*

Jetzt hast du ja schon deine Passwörter verraten. Aber genau dieselbe Methode habe ich schon öfters gesehen also scheint das gängige Praxis zu sein sich an diesen Mustern auf der Tastatur zu orientieren.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Zuerst hatte ich "123456".  Aber hab mir das nochmal durch Kopf gehen lassen und es sicherer gemacht : "12345678"!


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

So witzig das ist, aber wenn du es erweiterst auf "1234567891011121314151617181920" ist es tatsächlich ziemlich sicher...


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So witzig das ist, aber wenn du es erweiterst auf "1234567891011121314151617181920" ist es tatsächlich ziemlich sicher...


Nur merken kann ichs mir dann nicht mehr. Lange Zahlenfolgen gehen bei mir gar nicht.
Ich kann mir Telefonnummern bis sechsstellig noch merken. Aber darüber hinaus irgendwie nicht (ausser noch ein paar Vorwahlen). 
 Meine Kontonummer kriege ich auch nicht in den Schädel rein.  Mein Frau kann sich sowas alles merken.
Verwende ich aber mehrere Wörter hintereinander und ein paar Zahlen dann gehts.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nur merken kann ichs mir dann nicht mehr.



Wie kann man sich das nicht merken können? Das sind doch nur Zahlen von 1 bis 20 nacheinander?


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich das nicht merken können? Das sind doch nur Zahlen von 1 bis 20 nacheinander?


Ja in dem Fall schon weil die Reihenfolge bis 20 klar ist.

Ich meinte (unregelmäßige) Zahlen die 20 stellig sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Unregelmäßige Zahlen sind natürlich sehr schwierig. Wenn man reine Zahlenfolgen nutzen will mit einer sicheren Passwortlänge sind die ohne Muster wie Zahlen von 1-20 oder "12345555555555555555554321" und sowas eigentlich nicht zu merken. Höchstens noch mit Sonderzeichen: "20x7=77777777777777777777"
Deswegen sind PWs wie "IchfindeOrigineigentlichvollKacke!" besser. Sicher und leicht zu merken.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Ihr habt dem TE vieles erklärt. Ich war vergangenes Jahr bei einem Kumpel wegen Dual Plattenspieler und Vynil hören.

Jetzt hat der eine Fritzbox und wegen seiner kompletten Sicherheit auch noch Zonealarm installiert. Ich so, der Rauter hat doch eine Hardware Firewall implementiert via NAT, Zonealarm brauchste nicht, deinstalliere das.

Er sagte dann zu mir in seinem unermesslichen Zerspanungstechnikerwissen, dass ihm der Uwe das draufgeörgelt hat. Uwe ist ein Admin von der KVWL.

Ich zu ihm, weisst Du Andreas, dein dynamischer DSL Anschluss ist für Hacker so interessant wie ein Haufen Kacke für dich. Man installiert sich die Viren selbst. Bei der Deutschen Bank in FfM läuft ein WHQ Server für die Szene. Das Ding macht richtig Traffic Andreas auf Port 21. Mit dem Server kannst Du dir deinen armen Computer in Minutenschnelle komplett volljagen, tilt, 0-Day Warez.


----------



## fotoman (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten fÃ¼r Privatanwender*



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Ich zu ihm, weisst Du Andreas, dein dynamischer DSL Anschluss ist für Hacker so interessant wie ein Haufen Kacke für dich.


Ja klar, siehe (nicht nur)
Zehntausende Router werden aktuell als Proxy-Botnetz missbraucht - WinFuture.de

Und ja, da kam der Angriff von "innen", also vom User aus. Hier nicht:
Telekom-Hack: So pruefen Sie, ob Ihr Router sicher ist - PC-WELT

Wer weiss, wie viele Router noch mit Standardpasswort und/oder offener Config-Schnittstelle erreichbar sind.

IoT kann ein anderer Security-Horror sein. Da hängt dann wieder jemand sein Babyphone mit Standard-Passwort ins Internet, damit er von der Kneipe aus Zugriff hat. Jemand hackt sich in die Kamera,  von dort aus weiter mittles obigen UPnP-Bug auf den Router und bingo. 

Vieleicht lag die PW-Liste zum einfacheren Zugriff mit mehreren Geräten auch noch auf dem NAS des Routers. Wie wäre es mit einem "PW-geschützen" Excel-File, das PW dafür muss man sich aber merken können. Oder man nehme die Keypass-DB, in Kombination mit einem Spectre-Einfall per Browser während man Keypass mal offen hattte (dann liegt das Master-PW unverschlüsselt im Speicher).

Aber das ganze ist ja sowieso egal, gemäß "Incredible Alk" macht niemand sowas.

Zonealarm macht trotzdem für die allermeisten Anwender heutzutage keine Sinn mehr.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten fÃ¼r Privatanwender*



fotoman schrieb:


> Wer weiss, wie viele Router noch mit Standardpasswort und/oder offener Config-Schnittstelle erreichbar sind.


Ich schätze über 90%. Welcher Normalsterbliche kümmert sich denn bitte um seine Routereinstellungen? Die Leute sind froh wenns überhaupt funktioniert. Ich kenne in meinem Bekanntenkreis (abgesehen von denen, die das gleiche Hobby haben wie ich) NIEMANDEN, der sein Routerpasswort je geändert hätte.

Das ist ja teil meiner Theorie oben - sobald du dich nur minimal um deine IT-Sicherheit kümmerst und solche rudimentären Dinge tust wie deinem Router ein eigenes Passwort zu verpassen biste für die allerallermeisten Hacker schon völlig uninteressant da es genug Deppen da draußen gibt die eben das eben nicht tun.


----------



## Kenny- (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten fÃ¼r Privatanwender*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist ja teil meiner Theorie oben - sobald du dich nur minimal um deine IT-Sicherheit kümmerst und solche rudimentären Dinge tust wie deinem Router ein eigenes Passwort zu verpassen biste für die allerallermeisten Hacker schon völlig uninteressant da es genug Deppen da draußen gibt die eben das eben nicht tun.



hab ich früher irgendwie anders gesehen, aber da muss man dir einfach zustimmen... Das ist einfach zu 100% wahr. Da muss man schon einen Hacker haben, der etwas gegen einen persönlich hat, dass er sich diese Mühe macht.


Tipps zu den Passwörtern... Ich benutze Sätze oder Halbsätze, die ich mir gut melden kann, wie "Mamaistdiebeste" oder sowas in die Richtung. Besitzt eine gewisse länge und ist einfach zu merken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender


Trenne ihn vom Internet und steck keine fremden USB-Sticks hinein. Fertig
Und schon hast Du einen sicheren Rechner für alles private, was nicht gelöscht
werde soll oder in Dritte Hände gelangt.

Und dann hat man einen zweiten Rechner nur fürs Internet. Völlig egal, was
der sich einfängt, im Zweifel wird er einbach neu aufgesetzt. Linux ist für
diesen Minimalrechner die Wahl der Zeit. Da reicht ein Convertibel oder
ein Tablett

Und zum Spielen kann man dann noch einen  Spielen, der mit WIN 10 und
Internetverbindung latent für alle Gefährdungen offen ist. Mit dem spielt
man, aber surft wenig.

So mache ich das. Die Rechner werden immer eine Ebene runter gestuft.
Aus dem alten Spielerechner wird der Internetrechner, danach die Office
Gurke und zum Schluss geht er weg. Ich nutzt dafür noch einen Pentium III,
für Office 1997 reicht der völlig, zum Ausdrucken von Bildern auch.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Bei meinen Großeltern ist das Wlan mit einem 64 Zeichen Kennwort gesichert. Das ist immer ein Graus das PW einzutippen aber wenn man schon die Großeltern verwirren will, dann bitte mit der richtigen Methode. Achso...Ich habe das PW nicht eingerichtet. Das war ein Bekannter der jedes Gerät so sichert. Ein bisschen zu viel des Guten wie ich finde. So ein PW wird doch immer in der Familie/im Bekanntenkreis versendet bis es auch jeder weiß. Da das PW so lang ist, ist das wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so schlimm.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten fÃ¼r Privatanwender*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich schätze über 90%. Welcher Normalsterbliche kümmert sich denn bitte um seine Routereinstellungen? Die Leute sind froh wenns überhaupt funktioniert. Ich kenne in meinem Bekanntenkreis (abgesehen von denen, die das gleiche Hobby haben wie ich) NIEMANDEN, der sein Routerpasswort je geändert hätte.
> 
> Das ist ja teil meiner Theorie oben - sobald du dich nur minimal um deine IT-Sicherheit kümmerst und solche rudimentären Dinge tust wie deinem Router ein eigenes Passwort zu verpassen biste für die allerallermeisten Hacker schon völlig uninteressant da es genug Deppen da draußen gibt die eben das eben nicht tun.


Hmm. Ich dachte eigentlich das man auf das Router Interface nur lokal Zugriff hat.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Trenne ihn vom Internet und steck keine fremden USB-Sticks hinein. Fertig
> Und schon hast Du einen sicheren Rechner für alles private, was nicht gelöscht
> werde soll oder in Dritte Hände gelangt.
> 
> ...


Nicht jeder hat den Platz zu Hause um 3 oder noch mehr Rechner unterzubringen.

Von daher finde ich deine "Lösung" nicht so optimal.


----------



## taks (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten fÃ¼r Privatanwender*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hmm. Ich dachte eigentlich das man auf das Router Interface nur lokal Zugriff hat.



Ja, das Problem ist, dass wenn mal einer auf einen Rechner im Netzwerk Zugriff hat, er im Router alle Tore öffnen kann.
Wenn dann noch SIP-Accounts auf dem Router eingerichtet sind kanns schnell teuer werden.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten fÃ¼r Privatanwender*



taks schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem ist, dass wenn mal einer auf einen Rechner im Netzwerk Zugriff hat, er im Router alle Tore öffnen kann.
> Wenn dann noch SIP-Accounts auf dem Router eingerichtet sind kanns schnell teuer werden.


Ok das wäre bei uns im privaten Haushalt nicht der Fall es sei denn jemand hackt das WLAN PW.


----------



## Dooma (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich Windows jetzt neu aufsetzen möchte, habe ich mich auch mal mit den Thema Sicherheit und Internet Sicherheit beschäftigt.
> 
> ...



Hattest du denn Probleme mit dem Gdata? Ich benutze das nämlich auch seit ewigen Zeiten und hatte nie Probleme damit.
Ich weiss das viele Behaupten das man ohne Virenscanner auskommt, defacto ist der Windows Defender in Win 10 aber auch bereits einer. Das sollte einem bereits zu denken geben, finde ich.
Ohne einen Virenscanner ins Internet zu gehen ist heutzutage keine gute Idee. Die Frage die sich stellt ist; ob man mit dem Windows Defender bereits auskommt, oder ob man zusätzlichen Programmumfang braucht.
(Auf eine Ransomware Protection würde ich auch nicht mehr verzichten wollen. Die hat mit den Server im Büro schon mehrfach gerettet, weil eines der Büro-Mädls wieder auf Rechnung.pdf.exe geklickt hat. (Ja, die sind so doof.))

Viel bemängelt wird halt das sich die meisten Antivirus Programme als zwischenglied bei der Zertifikatsverwaltung einklinken und damit SSL lokal aushebeln um den Datenstrom vorher scannen zu können.
Das kann natürlich ein Risiko sein, besonders wenn die AV Software selbst zu Ziel eines Exploits wird.

Inwiefern das man nun für sich als relevates Risiko gegenüber keinem oder schlechterem Antivirus Schutz auslegt, das muss man für sich selbst entscheiden.
Meiner Meinung nach stehen die Bedenken gegenüber der Nützlichkeit eines AV Programms in keinem Verhältnis.
99% aller Viren Kontakte im Internet sind Drive-By Attacken über ein Exploitkit in einer Werbung, oder direkte Emails mit Phishing die auf die Blödheit des Users angewiesen sind.
Ich werde auf das Gdata auf jeden Fall nicht verzichten, für die paar Euro im Jahr. Die Firewall ist super und das AV hat mich auch noch nie im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten fÃ¼r Privatanwender*



taks schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem ist, dass wenn mal einer auf einen Rechner im Netzwerk Zugriff hat, er im Router alle Tore öffnen kann.
> Wenn dann noch SIP-Accounts auf dem Router eingerichtet sind kanns schnell teuer werden.



Entweder das, oder man nutzt eine der unzähligen Sicherheitslücken in Router-Firmwares die es nicht selten erlauben, auch von außerhalb in die Routeranmeldung zu kommen - sofern man den Login kennt (was hat oftmals "admin" und "password" ist).


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten fÃ¼r Privatanwender*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Entweder das, oder man nutzt eine der unzähligen Sicherheitslücken in Router-Firmwares die es nicht selten erlauben, auch von außerhalb in die Routeranmeldung zu kommen - sofern man den Login kennt (was hat oftmals "admin" und "password" ist).


Und wie soll das gehen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Ich bin zu wenig Hacker um die Details erklären zu können. Es gibt aber offenbar Sicherheitslücken in manchen Routern die es erlauben, von außerhalb auf die Loginroutine oder andere internen Systeme zuzugreifen (das weiß ich deshalb weil eine solche Lücke bei meinem Netgear-Router in einer der ersten Firmwareupdates geschlossen wurde ). Es gab ja auch schon Angriffe die über solche Lücken Viren direkt in die Routerfirmware geschrieben haben. Besonders bei Kabelroutern ist das beliebt weil es hier Systeme gibt die es dem ISP (etwa KabelDeutschland/Vodafone) erlauben, die Firmware eines Routers von außen zu updaten etwa um die DOCSIS-Version hochzupatchen. Wenn so ein System von bösen Jungs gekapert wird ist das natürlich der SuperGAU, die können dann quasi eine beliebige Firmware auf deinen Router klatschen, dann hilft dir auch kein Passwort mehr was.

Da kannste selbst kaum was machen außer wie gesagt dich eben zu einem "schweren Ziel" zu machen indem du erstens ein vernünftiges Passwort benutzt und zweitens die Firmware deines Routers aktuell hältst (zumindest sofern im Changelog einer neuen Version sicherheitsrelevante Punkte enthalten sind).


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Besonders bei Kabelroutern ist das beliebt weil es hier Systeme gibt die es dem ISP (etwa KabelDeutschland/Vodafone) erlauben, die Firmware eines Routers von außen zu updaten etwa um die DOCSIS-Version hochzupatchen. Wenn so ein System von bösen Jungs gekapert wird ist das natürlich der SuperGAU, die können dann quasi eine beliebige Firmware auf deinen Router klatschen, dann hilft dir auch kein Passwort mehr was.
> 
> Da kannste selbst kaum was machen außer wie gesagt dich eben zu einem "schweren Ziel" zu machen indem du erstens ein vernünftiges Passwort benutzt und zweitens die Firmware deines Routers aktuell hältst (zumindest sofern im Changelog einer neuen Version sicherheitsrelevante Punkte enthalten sind).


Tja, wir sind bei so einen Anbieter. Und ich glaube die machen das Firmwareupdate von außerhalb drauf. Die habem zumindest auch Fernzugriff da drauf. Das weiß ich.


----------



## Gimmick (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Well...
Passwort-Sammlung mit 773 Millionen Online-Konten im Netz aufgetaucht |
    heise Security


----------



## Christian91 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Mal eine Frage gibt es einen funktionalen sehr sicheren Passwort Manager aus Deutschland wo alles nach deutschen Gestzen geregelt ist, der auf Android und Windows 10 funktioniert ?


----------



## Christian91 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Ich hab mir jetzt Keepass rausesucht.

Doch stehe ich gerade vor dem Problem wie ich ein generiertes Passwort bei Eintrag erstellen in mein dazugehöriges Konto bekomme da ich es ja nicht irgendwie rauskopieren kann oder so.


----------



## XT1024 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



Christian91 schrieb:


> da ich es ja nicht irgendwie rauskopieren kann oder so.


Warum denn nicht?

rauskopieren  ist nicht das Problem aber wenn das Ziel einfügen verbietet, kann Keepass ja nichts dafür muss man halt einmal selbst Hand anlegen.


----------



## Christian91 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Ok und kann man Keepass auch z.B. für Anwendungen oder Programme wie steam oder sowas nutzen ?


----------



## XT1024 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Das kann man grundsätzlich überall verwenden, wo man Text eingeben kann. Ja, man kann z. B. in Notepad Text einfügen. 

Wenn die Einträge sinnvolle Namen haben, funktioniert auto type oft direkt und wenn nicht, muss man halt in den Eigenschaften des entsprechenden Eintrages ggf. den Fensternamen auswählen.


----------



## Christian91 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Ich habe da ich jetzt Keepass nutze noch eine Frage kann man iwi bei Windows den Zwischenspeicher also die Zwischenablage automatisch z.B. jede Minute leeren oder sowas ?


----------



## XT1024 (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Weil ein Passwort in der Zwischenablage ist?

->Öffne mal das Keepass-Fenster (strg+alt+k), kopier ein Passwort (strg+c) und wirf einen Blick in die Statusleiste.
https://ipggi.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/clipboard-auto-clear-time-in-seconds.png


----------



## takan (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

windows kopiert doch die zwischenablage in deren cloud.


----------



## XT1024 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Two-Channel Auto-Type Obfuscation - KeePass


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender?


Indem er nicht am Internet hängt. Es gibt keine "sicheren" Rechner am Internet, im Gegensatz zum nicht mit dem Netz verbundenen Rechner, der nur dann missbraucht werden kann, wenn jemand einbricht.

Selbst große Firmen mit riesigen IT-Abteilungen und allen erdenklichen Sicherheitsoptionen geben kleinlaut zu, dass es keine Sicherheit gibt. Darum sollte man sein Verhalten anpassen. Die üblichen Tipps zum Vermeiden allerlei üblicher Schadware hast Du schon bekommen. Für wirklich private Daten, wie Steuererklärungen, Foto, "Bombauanleitung", etc. nutze ich einen Zweitrechner. Da reichen billigste alte Rechner, in meinem Fall ein oller Pentium III, an dem eine IDE Festplatte hängt. Das ist bei großen Fotomengen sehr langsam,  aber dann dauert es halt, muss ich ja nicht daneben stehen. Er wurde darum gerade gegen einen i5 ersetzt, der über war, prinzipiell hätte der olle Pentium III weiter gereicht.

Ich habe einen schneller Rechner zum Spielen, einen Stromspar Convertible fürs Internet und eben den nicht am Netz hängenden Rechner für Privates. Da reicht für jeden auch den kleinste NUC für kleines Geld. Wenn man in dem Bezug paranoid ist wie ich und Dinge wie Whatsup und Facebook meidet, keine Passwörter im Rechner speichert und niemals fremde Datenträger wie andere Smartphones oder fremde USB Sticks duldet, hat man einen sicheren Rechner.

Ab 100,-€ geht es neu mit völlig ausreichender Geschwindikeit los, dazu 4GB RAM und eine Festplatte mit benötigter Größe. Dann hast Du "Sicherheit"
Barebones mit CPU-Hersteller: Intel, CPU-Kerne: Quad-Core Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## guss (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

KeePass leert die Zwischenablage automatisch. Ich glaube in der Standard Einstellung nach 12 Sekunden. Man kann das in den Optionen aus-/einstellen.

Was ich im Thread vermisse (sorry, falls ich es nur überlesen habe) ist der Hinweis, dass man auch unter Windows nicht als Administrator angemeldet sein sollte. Man meldet sich nur als Standard Benutzer an und gibt das Administrator Passwort bei Bedarf ein. Das finde ich wichtiger, als jeder Virenscanner.


----------



## Christian91 (25. August 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe nochmal ein paar Fragen

1. Gibt es irgendeine AV Software oder sogar eine Internet Security oder größeres wo empfehlenswert ist die möglichst wenige Rechte im Windows usw. hat + vlt. wenn irgendwelche Aktivitäten usw. auffallen es wie erklärungen dazu gibt oder bekannte Fälle das dies und jenes mit Schadsoftware in Verbindung steht ?

2. Welcher Browser + bestimmte Addons (Welche) sind empfehlsenswert was Schutz Privatsphäre und Datensicherheit angeht auch mit möglichst wenigen Rechten ( Thema Tracking und bei Thema Script Blocker auch vlt. mit iwelchen Empfehluingen da kann man Java Script laufen lassen oder da eher nicht usw.)

3. Und ich habe momentan zB mit einem Lokalen Benutzerkonto mit Standardrechten das Problem das da Kingdom Come Deliverance nicht läuft hat da jemand noch eine Empfehlung wie man das regelen kann das das und andere Sachen laufen und wie man mit umgeht wenn z.b. auch der GOG Galaxy Client Admin REchte sprich die Admin Passworteingabe fordert ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Christian91 (26. August 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Ich bin jetzt auch generell am überlegen ob ich so ein paar Sachen überdenke.

Wie funktioniert den das ganze im Prinzip mit Virtual Boxes oder Machines ? gibts da irgend eine Möglichkeit das ganze Zeugs wie Uplay, Steam oder Origin und GoG Galxy zu nutzen oder generell iwi das das ganze nicht zu sehr ins System eingreift und zu viel Rechte hat ?

Und ich überlege auch vlt. für das normale Surfen eine Linux Partition zu machen aber da habe ich mich noch nicht viel mit befasst gibts irgend eine Distribution wo ihr empfehlen könnt wo relativ sicher ist oder könnt ihr mir empfehlen wo ich mich zu dem und den weiter oben genannten Thema gut und unabhängig informieren kann ?


----------



## ich558 (26. August 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Wieso treibst du so einen großen Aufwand? Die erste Seite beinhaltet eigentlich alle Tipps die als Privatanwender wichtig sind. Wovor hast du den solche Panik?


----------



## Christian91 (26. August 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Wie soll ich das sagen, eigentlich will ich im Internet nichts illegales, unmoralisches oder verwerfliches machen soweit mir bekannt ist, und denke das ich es zumindest versuche auch mit meinen Daten sorgsam umzugehen, sofern nicht mal eine geistige Umnachtung eintritt.


Doch kommt man auch wenn man sich für manche Sachen interessiert, und vlt. auch mal die Meinungen dazu auch von Seiten die man nicht so mag oder sympatisch findet anschauen, doch irgendwie auf Websites z.B. die mir iwi dubios vorkommen und da will ich mir nichts einfangen.

Und wenn ich schnell mal ein freies file oder Programm laden möchte will ich mich einfach absichern falls es das ganze nur von für mich nicht vertrauenswürdigen Anbietern kommt.

Und ich will das ganze doch irgendwo verstehen wie man sich heutzutage eigentlich Sicher hält.


----------



## fotoman (26. August 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



Christian91 schrieb:


> 1. Gibt es irgendeine AV Software oder sogar eine Internet Security oder größeres wo empfehlenswert ist die möglichst wenige Rechte im Windows usw. hat + vlt. wenn irgendwelche Aktivitäten usw. auffallen es wie erklärungen dazu gibt oder bekannte Fälle das dies und jenes mit Schadsoftware in Verbindung steht ?


Mit Pech bist Du der allererste, der beim Besuch einer der von Dir beschreibenen dubiosen Seiten auf eine neue Schadsoftware stößt.

Entweder, Du schränkst die Rechte des genutzten Kontos ein oder halt nicht.



Christian91 schrieb:


> 2. Welcher Browser + bestimmte Addons (Welche) sind empfehlsenswert was Schutz Privatsphäre und Datensicherheit angeht auch mit möglichst wenigen Rechten ( Thema Tracking und bei Thema Script Blocker auch vlt. mit iwelchen Empfehluingen da kann man Java Script laufen lassen oder da eher nicht usw.)


Was dabei passiert, wenn man nicht weiss und es nicht selber heraus finden kann/will (die Betonung liegt auf "selber"), was man dort wie konfurieren muss, sieht man ja mal wieder hier:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/45

Tracking wird u.A. auch per Browser-Fingerprinting durchgeführt. Also musst Du auch bei der Nutzung eine Linux-DVD ständig die PLugins, Zeichensätze und co ändern, damit die Wiedererkennung schwieriger wird.. Klar kann man die Übermittlung der Daten weg konfigurieren, muss dann aber auhc mit den Konsequenzen leden. Und natürlich ist in den meisten Fällen im Privatbereich jedesmal eine neue IP-Adresse nötig.



Christian91 schrieb:


> 3. Und ich habe momentan zB mit einem Lokalen Benutzerkonto mit Standardrechten das Problem das da Kingdom Come Deliverance nicht läuft hat da jemand noch eine Empfehlung wie man das regelen kann das das und andere Sachen laufen und wie man mit umgeht wenn z.b. auch der GOG Galaxy Client Admin REchte sprich die Admin Passworteingabe fordert ?


Da hilft nur, die Programme nicht zu nutzen oder sich beim Autor zu beschwerden. Nachdem Spieler aber seit Jahrzehnten einfach alles hinnehmen, was ihnen vorgesetzt wird, dürfte nur Lösung 1 zum Erfolg führen.



Christian91 schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert den das ganze im Prinzip mit  Virtual Boxes oder Machines ?


Was soll sowas gegen Tracking und  co. ausrichten? Sobald der Browser etwas speichern soll oder will, kann  Dich jemand noch einfacher tracken wie mittels Fingerprinting. Und wenn Du darüber auch noch Programm laden und auf den lokalen PC kopieren willst, kann Schadsorftware auf diesem Weg auch den PC befallen. Hier gilt wieder das Selbe: Komfort oder Sicherheit.

Lade Dir mal einen portabelen Browser und surfe mit dem ein paar Tage im  "privaten" Modus, am Besten mit Neustart vor jedem Seitenwechsel (damit auch keine Cookies im Ram bleiben, die eine Seite aber u.U. zwingend benötigt). Wenn Dir die Einschränkungen dort nichts ausmachen,  kannst Du weiter drüber nachdenken, sowas noch mittels VM oder ReadOnly  Linux-DVD zu nutzen. Ich kenne nur die Antwort für mich.



Christian91 schrieb:


> gibts da irgend  eine Möglichkeit das ganze Zeugs wie Uplay, Steam oder Origin und GoG  Galxy zu nutzen oder generell iwi das das ganze nicht zu sehr ins System  eingreift und zu viel Rechte hat ?


Wenn die Entwickler nicht  wollen, dann nicht,  Früher hat Sony seinen Spionage-Kopierschutz installiert,  heute sind des die von Dir genannten Verkaufstools.



Christian91 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich schnell mal ein freies file  oder Programm laden möchte will ich mich einfach absichern falls es das  ganze nur von für mich nicht vertrauenswürdigen Anbietern  kommt.


Da Du weder Spieltester noch Sicherheirtsexperte sein dürftest, zwingt Dich niemand, dieses dubiose Zeug zu nutzen. Also lässt man es einfach. Auch die 50 Virenscanner auf Heise können Dir nicht  garantieren, dass ein Programm bei  Dir lokal keinen Schaden anrichtet, 

Man muss nicht alles ausführen oder  jeden Werbebanner anklicken. Genauso muss man nicht alles über Google suchen wenn nach nicht möchte, dass Google auf direktem Weg die Suchbegriffe erfährt und sie mit Deinem Benutzer verknüpft.

Security ist natürlich wichtig. Aber Security ohne Komforteinbußen gibt es nicht. Du kannst z.B. auch ein Windwos 10 so dicht machen, dass nur noch bereits bekannte Programme ausgeführt werden dürfen. Das dürfte für Dich, wie auch für die allermeisten Privatanwender, aber unpraktikabel sein.


----------



## Dooma (27. August 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Jetzt mal ehrlich, wenn du fragwürdige Dateien runterlädst dann besteht nunmal ein gewisses Risiko. Natürlich kann man auch jedes Mal runtergeladene Programme zuerst in einer VM Umgebung testen, aber wer macht das schon? Denn mit bloßem installieren + Testlauf ist es ja da nicht getan. Da bräuchtest noch extra Tools die Prozesse überwachen und mitloggen. Und das sind keine Programme für Anfänger, wenn du dich da nicht ein paar Std reinarbeiten willst um das angezeigte auch deuten zu können, kann man dir nur davon abraten.

So wie ich das lese, setzt du am völlig falschen Punkt an.  Was du brauchst ist ein vernünftiges Backup Programm...


----------



## guss (27. August 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Christian91, ich finde es gut, dass Du Dir über das Thema Sicherheit am PC Gedanken machst und insbesondere mehr darüber wissen möchtest. 

Gegen eine zusätzliche virtuelle Maschine zum Testen von "dubiosen" Inhalten spricht nichts. Windows 10 in den Pro und höheren Versionen bringt auch bereits die Tools dazu mit. Hier ist es denke ich ganz gut erklärt.

Bei Uplay, Steam oder Origin usw. kannst Du schlecht an den Berechtigungen schrauben. Eine Möglichkeit wäre es, ein Windows nur zum Zocken zu verwenden und alles andere entweder in einer virtuellen Maschine oder mit Dualboot (zweites Windows oder Linux) zu verwenden.

Bei Linux ist die Distribution eigentlich zweitrangig. Da kannst Du quasi jede verwenden. Persönlich würde ich Ubuntu empfehlen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich schnell mal ein freies file oder Programm laden möchte will ich mich einfach absichern falls es das ganze nur von für mich nicht vertrauenswürdigen Anbietern kommt.


Genau für so etwas nutzt man einen Rechner, auf dem rein gar nichts neben dem Betriebssystem und der Browser ist. Denn im Fall des Falles wird der Rechner einfach neu aufgesetzt. In dem Fall, in dem Du als Anwender und Administrator bestätigst, dass ein Programm auf dem Rechner installiert werden darf, sind Tür und Tor sperrangelweit offen. Antivirenprogramm helfen Dir bei bekannten Viren, aber es gibt nuin leider immer wieder neue.

Selbst auf Chip habe ich mir vor Jahren penetrante Spamprogramme eingefangen, soviel zu "seriösen" Quellen. Wenn wir von "brain.exe" reden, dann installiert man eben genau diese von Dir beschriebenen Dinge nicht. Und ansonsten muss man damit leeben, den Rechner hin und wieder komplett neu aufzusetzen,


----------



## taks (27. August 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Wobei es manchmal wirklich nicht einfach ist. Wollt letzt Woche um 10 Uhr Abends noch Audacity auf einem PC installieren. 
Zum Glück hat mich der Browser noch vor dem Download gewarnt, dass ein Virus erkannt wurde. ^^
Da war Audacity.de aber an erster Stelle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*



taks schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat mich der Browser noch vor dem Download gewarnt, dass ein Virus erkannt wurde. ^^


Klar, alles bekannte finden die Scanner und warnen. Das hilft merklich. Es hilft aber rein gar nichts, gegen neue phöse Quälgeister.


----------



## Christian91 (27. August 2019)

*AW: Wie den PC sicher halten für Privatanwender*

Naja so leid es mir tut aber für Downloads gehört Chip seit dem die ihre eigenen Installer nur zum Download anbieten nicht mehr zu einem vertrauenswürdigen Anbieter von Downloads.


----------

